# Blister on Cats Lip (Updated with Pics)



## Kattt

When it rains, it pours. I'm still dealing with constipation issues with my female cat. Now today, I noticed my 7 year old male cat has a fairly large blister on his lower lip. 

His behavior and activity are normal, and he's eating and drinking as normal. He has always been a water drinker/player. He loves to dip his paws in the water, and lick the water off his paws, stick his face under the faucet and drink from the bathroom faucet. So given he's constantly messing in water, and its always dribbling down his chin, he's always gotten small blisters here and there from the constant wetness on his chin. But this one looks different. Its rather large and pink with a sore in the center, appearing as if he has a fat lip. 

I hate dragging him to the vet, because he has a huge fear of carriers, cars and vets after a traumatizing bad experience a year ago at a previous vet that cut him open unncessarily. But I don't want to take any chances. So I'm calling the vet to make an appointment to get it checked out to be on the safe side. But I was curious if anyone has any ideas on what this could be, and if its something I should be overly concerned about.

The only thing that I've changed, is his food about 3 weeks ago. I switched them from a non-healthy Fancy Feast Brand to Evo.

I guess I should also mention that he's strictly an indoor cat. It's very possible that my female cat smacked him in the mouth with her claws, because she is very aggressive with him, in which case I'd hate to stress him out with a vet visit if its just from being smacked in the face. So maybe I should wait a day or 2 to see if the swelling goes down. But I'm curious to hear if anyone else knows what causes "fat lips"/blisters on cats mouths.


----------



## Kattt

Please excuse the poor pic quality, I took it with my cell phone which takes crappy pics (Only camera I have at the moment). But this is what the poor guys blister looks like...


----------



## Xanti

Yes, I know what it could possibly be due to my cat having had it and it looks just like what he had 

The scientific name for it is: Eosinophilic Granuloma Complex, but you might have heard of a rodent ulcer?

When Monty had it, the vet gave him a cortisone injection because it was pretty bad. It cleared up within a few days, but he has had it since a few times in a milder form. I have observed and waited as I don't want to keep giving him cortisone. It has always gone away on its own after a few days.

I have also noticed, if I give him a certain dry food as a treat, he is prone to developing it and also, he has a plastic bowl that will cause him to get it if he eats our of it. Needless to say, he doesn't get his bowl anymore 

My vet told me this is pretty common in young male cats although no one klnows exactly why.

I would still take him to a vet in case it is something more serious of course.

Good luck with your kitty


----------



## Kattt

Thanks for the reply Xanti! Never heard of rodent ulcer, but it sounds gross :yikes 

Because I'm an over-worrier, I did make an appointment to be safe. As much as it stresses him having to take a trip to the vet, it would stress me more for days wondering if I'm making things worse by not taking him.

So we're off to the vets in an hour to get checked out. I'll update once we get home, and let you know if its what your Monty had.


----------



## Darkcat

Let us know how the vet goes!


----------



## Kattt

Vet visit is over, thank god. He gets SO stressed from vet visits. The vet is about 30 minutes away, and he cried all the way there. I felt so bad, but comforted him the whole way trying to keep him as calm as I could. 

He's the sweetest boy ever at home, but was hissing and growling at the vet and the techs the entire time. He never used to get upset prior to his traumatic experience where he had to stay 7 days at the vets a little over a year ago. So he's always terrified now, makes me feel horrible taking him.

I had them do bloodwork and such, just to give him a thorough exam to make sure everything else is healthy, but those results won't be back until friday. But the good news is, well not really good.. but the blister was nothing health related. The vet said it did not appear to be an ulcer or a tumor. And the not so good news... apparently this sore is a wound from my female cat :yikes She's quite aggressive (and semi-evil) and smacks him everytime he goes near her, he always has minor scratches on his nose from her. So apparently she got him good this time. Poor little guy. 

I do my best to keep them separated, but apparently she got him in the split second I wasn't looking. I may have to separate them permanently now, with this bad of a wound. I don't want her to poke his eye out or something something worse


----------

